# Which laptops would you recommend?



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

I have a dell inspiron mini laptop (I've had it for 3-4 years), a few of the keyboards dont work & I have to use an external keyboard which is a hassle especially if I have to take my laptop to university. Also it takes forever to load and alot of times the programs become unresponsive for quite a while. 

I have been doing some research but I'm still just as confused.

My budget is 300-400 US. 

I use my laptop for office programs and searching the web. 

What is a good Hard Drive & Memory GB range? 

So far I've had my eyes on 2 computers. 

www.walmart.com/ip/HP-11.6-Stream-1....1-Available-in-Orchid-Magenta-and-H/39073484

The guy from walmart told me not to get this one because it had little memory and stuff but I dont know what he is comparing that to.

Lenovo Yoga 2 Black Multimode Laptop | Multimode Laptops & UltrabooksÂ*| Lenovo US

I like this one but its a bit too much, I could get it if my mom helped me.


Please suggest me other computers and if you can name their battery life, Hard Drive & Memory space.


----------



## Coopsickle (Sep 12, 2014)

Lenovo G410, 4GB RAM, 500GB HDD, 4 hours battery life

Dell Inspiron 15 Touchscreen Notebook Computer, 4GB RAM, 500GB HDD

Asus X552EA-DH41, 4GB RAM, 500GB HDD

ASUS VivoBook Q200E-BSI3T08, 4 1/4 hours battery life, 4GB RAM, 500GB hard drive 

These ones seem to have the best reviews, I can't say I would know as I have a Packard Bell and a Mac but this is what I have found.

I think most of these are under 400 US... But I can't guarantee as I'm in the UK and I am guesstimating prices! Sorry!

In terms of RAM -

Minimum: 2GB
Optimal: 4GB
Best: 8GB

You would however, be pushed to find a laptop with 8GB RAM... in fact I haven't seen one. Most laptops will run with 2GB RAM but they are a hell of a lot faster with 4GB


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

Does anyone have thoughts on the HP Pavilion x360 - 11t Touch Laptop?

HP Pavilion x360 - 11t Touch Laptop | HP® Official Store


----------



## Emerald Legend (Jul 13, 2010)

The HP one you posted looks good.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

thoughts on this one? ive been thinking about this.

ASUS White 11.6" K200MA-DS01T-WH(S) Laptop PC with Intel Bay Trail-M N2830 Dual-Core Processor, 4GB Memory, Touchscreen, 500GB Hard Drive and Windows 8.1 - Walmart.com


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

If you can live with 2GB of RAM, Staples is having a black friday deal an Asus for 100.00 dollars. Its in store only though


----------



## ThreadDeath (Oct 28, 2014)

Consider using a Linux distribution as your OS. A "Window-less" device would save you an average of $50, which could aid you to afford those additional 4GB of RAM.


----------



## deathbyorca (Nov 22, 2014)

I know a lot of "nerdy" people are going to disagree with me, but I worked for Apple. I've tested and tried out every laptop there is. Get a MBP. Sincerely though. A maxed spec MBP or MBA will have more than enough capability for you and can support Multiple operating systems. Don't believe the hype. Even large game corporations are switching over to the new MAC PRO DESKTOP. Mac is killing it and will continue to advance. Plus the obvious benefits, like no viruses and iMessage which links to all apple devices and the most important aspect, U S E R F R I E N D L Y <3 If you hate Mac or Apple for hype reasons I would suggest looking at the new ChromeBook that thing is FUCKING AMAZING. Especially if you enjoy cloud data. Hooah.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

I have a Dell Inspiron too. I ordered a new keyboard and took my laptop apart and replaced it. I'm not fantastic with computers but it was a simple job. Also, I keep my computer clean with good security and don't download crap I don't need on it. I'm no expert, but it's a hell of a lot cheaper keeping it running a little longer than buying new. Unless you're using it for gaming, it should be good for awhile longer.


----------



## ravenlove (Jul 4, 2011)

If it means anything....... I just got the consumer report for 2015. 
In the 300-400 dollar range they ranked these as the best: 
10 in
1. Acer travelmate; 6.25 hrs battery; celeron1017u processor; 4 gb memory
2. Asus x200MA-RCLT07; 6.25; celeron N2815; 4
11-15 in. convertible
1. HP Pavillion 11t-n000x360; 4.75; Pentium N3520; 4
14 in
HP14t;5; Pentium N3530;4
15-16 in.
Dell Inspiron 15 3000 touch;8.25;Celeron 2957u;4


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

ravenlove said:


> If it means anything....... I just got the consumer report for 2015.
> In the 300-400 dollar range they ranked these as the best:
> 10 in
> 1. Acer travelmate; 6.25 hrs battery; celeron1017u processor; 4 gb memory
> ...


ur an angel <33333333333


----------



## AliceWonder (Dec 11, 2014)

I don't know if it is in your budget but the only laptops I like are Thinkpad T Series.

Built like a tank and I love the docking system.

My favorite is actually the T410 - even though is old and slower than my T520 it is the one I use the most because the screen size is better, I don't like widescreen laptops, but unfortunately it seems 16:9 is all you can get new anymore.


----------



## Psychophant (Nov 29, 2013)

deathbyorca said:


> I know a lot of "nerdy" people are going to disagree with me, but I worked for Apple. I've tested and tried out every laptop there is. Get a MBP. Sincerely though. A maxed spec MBP or MBA will have more than enough capability for you and can support Multiple operating systems. Don't believe the hype. Even large game corporations are switching over to the new MAC PRO DESKTOP. Mac is killing it and will continue to advance. Plus the obvious benefits, like no viruses and iMessage which links to all apple devices and the most important aspect, U S E R F R I E N D L Y <3 If you hate Mac or Apple for hype reasons I would suggest looking at the new ChromeBook that thing is FUCKING AMAZING. Especially if you enjoy cloud data. Hooah.


A MBP for $400 dollars? Good luck finding that. Also, Macs do get viruses, they're just a bit less prevalent. Oh, and I have a hard time believing game corporations who are writing games for Xbox One and PC (both of which use a graphics API that isn't supported on Mac) would want to pay a huge premium so they can have a relatively low power machine just because it's "U S E R F R I E N D L Y <3" and the size of a tissue box, but maybe I'm wrong.. Either way, the MBP is a solid machine, but it's just not happening at this budget.

And @OP, if you just browse the web, you might want to take this guy's advice and consider a Chromebook. Otherwise, it's a bit of a toss up. For $400 dollars you're not getting anything great, but it sounds like you have no need for power, so read the reviews and make sure whatever you buy won't fall apart in a few months and you'll be ok.


----------

